# looking for work.......



## lostwwind (Dec 19, 2007)

my brother is moving back to town, (PACE/MILTON) and will be looking for a job. he is a chef by trade, the military had sent him to gourmet school when he was in the service. anyone looking for a good chef or have any ideas? He will be here in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Both deeplines and badazzchef here on the forum might be able to steer your brother in the right direction for that type of job.


----------

